
Ask HN: Is Java spring boot rally the defacto standard now? - Bombthecat
Hello, I&#x27;m not really up to date into microservices.<p>I for one would use smaller and more scalable solutions? But it seems that this framework won the race, but why?
======
based2
1) [https://github.com/akullpp/awesome-
java#microservice](https://github.com/akullpp/awesome-java#microservice)

Another new one from redhat: [https://quarkus.io/](https://quarkus.io/)

[https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/03/14/quarking-
drool...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/03/14/quarking-drools-how-
we-turned-a-13-year-old-java-project-into-a-first-class-serverless-component/)

[https://redhatofficial.github.io/#!/main](https://redhatofficial.github.io/#!/main)

2) The J2EE BigCo (now JEE) vs Spring Framework legacy (Pivotal).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Platform,_Enterprise_Edit...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Platform,_Enterprise_Edition)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Framework)

3)
[https://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html](https://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html)
-> 'decentralized control of language'

[https://www.reddit.com/r/microservices/](https://www.reddit.com/r/microservices/)

------
sidcool
In Java world, Spring has really gotten entrenched and with good reasons.
Spring Boot and other spring auxiliaries solve a lot of boiler plate code
issues. Spring also comes with batteries like Spring Batch, Data, security
etc. So it's usually a good choice on the Java based applications stack.

I would recommend others like Vert.x, Play, Axon etc.

~~~
Bombthecat
Yeah, but I wonder about the over head. Why do you want to use a framework
with like 200mb over head for even the smallest thing?

That does not sound "micro" to me..

